# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Remy:  Bitcoin Billionaire

## CaptUSA

This is great.  Enjoy.

----------


## dannno

I don't understand what happens in the end, there is a solar flare and he loses his bitcoin, but then he goes outside and there are all these computer cars driving around 

There are a few funny jokes I guess, but it sounds like it was written by someone who is jealous.

----------


## TheTexan

> I don't understand what happens in the end, there is a solar flare and he loses his bitcoin, but then he goes outside and there are all these computer cars driving around 
> 
> There are a few funny jokes I guess, but it sounds like it was written by someone who is jealous.


He just jealous of our lambos

----------


## specsaregood

> I don't understand what happens in the end, there is a solar flare and he loses his bitcoin, but then he goes outside and there are all these computer cars driving around 
> 
> There are a few funny jokes I guess, but it sounds like it was written by someone who is jealous.


uhoh, triggered.

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## dannno

> 


Ya, this is what the maker of the video really means..

----------


## William Tell

> He just jealous of our lambos


How many lambos do you and dannno have?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> uhoh, triggered.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynO-bqU6tUk

----------


## TheTexan

> How many lambos do you and dannno have?


Right now, none, but in 10 years the $20 I have invested currently will be $20,000,000,000

----------


## fedupinmo

Microprocesser? You'd think he would find a proofreader that works for bitcoin.

----------


## specsaregood

Did Remy single handedly pop the bubble?  15% drop since his video dropped.

----------


## Matt Collins

This was hilarious and brilliant.... although the problem is too many sportsball references I didn't get.

----------


## Origanalist

> This was hilarious and brilliant.... although the problem is too many sportsball references I didn't get.


So you're not the athletic type?

----------


## dannno

> Did Remy single handedly pop the bubble?  15% drop since his video dropped.


No, that's even an even funnier story tho, imo..

The guy who is trying to sabotage bitcoin (the bitcoin cash dude) bought bitcoin.com and put out a propaganda piece last night "Bitcoin is dead, here's what we learned" article.. a 'bitcoin is dead' article on bitcoin.com .. you can't make that $#@! up!!

At least they took down bitcoin cash a peg with it.. good buying opportunity I guess.

----------


## specsaregood

> No, that's even an even funnier story tho, imo..
> 
> The guy who is trying to sabotage bitcoin (the bitcoin cash dude) bought bitcoin.com and put out a propaganda piece last night "Bitcoin is dead, here's what we learned" article.. a 'bitcoin is dead' article on bitcoin.com .. you can't make that $#@! up!!
> 
> At least they took down bitcoin cash a peg with it.. good buying opportunity I guess.


meh, I bet Remy's video had greater reach than some random article on some site that hardly anybody reads.

----------


## CaptUSA

> This was hilarious and brilliant.... although the problem is too many sportsball references I didn't get.


Seriously?!   Let me help you out...

The Chargers moved to LA and haven’t developed a fan base. 
Tom Brady’s fear of inflation. Did you miss inflate gate?
Picking “miners” like a Penn State coach. Big scandal a few years ago with a pedophile coach and a cover up. 

Really, one of Remys best weaving in so many references.

----------


## Mordan

> No, that's even an even funnier story tho, imo..
> 
> The guy who is trying to sabotage bitcoin (the bitcoin cash dude) bought bitcoin.com and put out a propaganda piece last night "Bitcoin is dead, here's what we learned" article.. a 'bitcoin is dead' article on bitcoin.com .. you can't make that $#@! up!!
> 
> At least they took down bitcoin cash a peg with it.. good buying opportunity I guess.


Don't worry. those idiots will come begging when BTC is 100k. Roger Ver is a turn coat inside job. Brian Armstrong is moronic idiot.

Coinbase is going down. Remove all coins from Coinbase. They are insolvent. They are not able to spend their outputs because of the fees. They don't use segwit.

----------


## oyarde

> So you're not the athletic type?


He did not play power forward in high school .

----------


## Matt Collins

> So you're not the athletic type?


Real libertarians don't care about sportsball

----------


## Matt Collins

> Seriously?!   Let me help you out...
> 
> The Chargers moved to LA and havent developed a fan base. 
> Tom Bradys fear of inflation. Did you miss inflate gate?
> Picking miners like a Penn State coach. Big scandal a few years ago with a pedophile coach and a cover up.


Never heard of any of the above.

----------


## dannno

> Never heard of any of the above.


The point is you don't have to follow sports to find out about those things, they were covered in all sorts of news and entertainment that had nothing to do with sports.

South Park did a whole episode on Tom Brady.

----------


## DGambler

> Don't worry. those idiots will come begging when BTC is 100k. Roger Ver is a turn coat inside job. Brian Armstrong is moronic idiot.
> 
> Coinbase is going down. Remove all coins from Coinbase. They are insolvent. They are not able to spend their outputs because of the fees. They don't use segwit.


First I've heard that Coinbase is insolvent... Got a link discussing?

----------


## kahless

> First I've heard that Coinbase is insolvent... Got a link discussing?


After seeing this thought I would check the Coinbase subrredit, troubling seeing some of the posts over there how some people are unable to get their money out.

----------


## Mordan

> First I've heard that Coinbase is insolvent... Got a link discussing?


they are technically insolvent. they have millions of transaction outputs that are economically unspendable. Spending them is worth more than the nominal values. no link. speculation on reddit with rumors and facts.

my friend is unable to withdraw 0.08 BTC for this very reason. Coinbase is run by morons who spend their time inside trading.

----------

